# monster 190 class taken



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

Incredible article about a MONSTER 190ish class taken within Columbus city limits. This dude already has 2 200 class bucks! great articles, flip through the pictures to read the entire story

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/whitetail-365/2011/10/buckeye-state-ohio-typical-monster-buck










here's the article about the 2 200's. great stuff, and i dont even hunt!

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...pter-hunter-arrows-monster-ohio-buck-crossbow


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Very nice buck. There is an interesting thread on archerytalk about these guys. I know the area they hunt. Alot of big urban deer around that area


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

No, he didn't he had news of the kill by anouther hunter... nice deer...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

A true hog...It doesn't surprise me. I've seen HUGE buck all over C-bus.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Wow!! That's all I can say!


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 25, 2009)

is his hands bigger than his head in real life, or only in this bogus picture?


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

It's legal to hunt within city limits??? i know of a couple areas around Beavercreek that have nice ones (nothing like that beast that I am aware of) but definite Ohio Big Buck quality, but haven't done anything since I thought you had to hunt outside city limits.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Gobi - you must check the city or municipality rules...most don't permit hunting. Those that do permit hunting often have additional rules you must follow in addition to the state's rules. Some even make you check in with the police department each time you hunt. Never hurts to investigate an area and find out what the rules are!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Seahorse...photo isnt bogus....and his hands look huge because he is doing the fishermans truck and holding his arms straight out and sitting away from the buck....so thats why it looks weird. This guy has shot monster deer for a while now so it doesnt come far fetch with this guy.....but ya big bucks in city limits....common to see/smell people.....i think his chances would be good.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

No hunting in Franklin County boys....stay out...


----------

